# Air fryer bread



## smokininthegarden (Aug 31, 2022)

Anyone here tried cooking bread in an airfryer? My first attempt was less than ideal. If you have had any success
please let me know.

Cal


----------



## tbern (Aug 31, 2022)

I've never done it so not much help, but my one sister-in-law made some once that turned out good.  What happened with yours that wasn't to good?


----------



## smokininthegarden (Aug 31, 2022)

Hey tbern
The first thing it did was fall as soon as I put it in, maybe from the fans? Not sure, then it scorched on the top but I was following a cooking temp I found online so that could
probably be remedied by adjusting the temp. 

This isn't something I plan on doing often I was just trying to get through these 
95 deg+ Temps we have been having without using my oven.
I guess I'll just have to start baking early in the morning again.

Cal


----------



## tbern (Aug 31, 2022)

I did see that some people were putting tinfoil on the top to prevent over cooking the top. Don't know about the falling down part yet??


----------



## tbern (Aug 31, 2022)

Looking at some possibilities of the falling;    dough too moist, reduce some liquid or add more flour.     Too much yeast.     Not enough salt.       Flour too old.   Yeast too old.

These were a few of the things listed to try.


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 31, 2022)

What air fryer are you using ? I have an Emerald 360 , and bake a lot of bread and rolls in it without issue . 





						Ray's bun recipe
					

OK , I've been wanting to try this for awhile now . Here's @sawhorseray  thread . https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/threads/burger-buns.291274/ I have to admit , that I did change it up a bit . I like to follow the recipe given for the first time , that way you know what you're dealing with ...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 1, 2022)

Hey Chop
My fryer is just a cheap one nothing to get excited about. After some thought about this
I may have been a bit hasty to blame it on the air fryer. The dough was a bit over proofed 
when I put it in. I should know better than to go out and mow my lawn when I have bread in the proofer.
Anyways I might try it again, with some adjustments to the cooking temp, and a little more attention to detail. Just for reference what Temps do you use?

Cal


----------



## chopsaw (Sep 1, 2022)

smokininthegarden said:


> The dough was a bit over proofed


When you said it fell , that was my thought .


smokininthegarden said:


> Just for reference what Temps do you use?


Looks like I used 375 . 
Maybe start low and increase if needed ?


----------



## smokininthegarden (Sep 1, 2022)

chopsaw said:


> Looks like I used 375 .
> Maybe start low and increase if needed



OK thanks I'll try again one of these days and see what I come up with.

Cal


----------

